# CV31 Wallpaper and Various Pictures of Charlie & Joey [merged and updated]



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

Pretty nice wallpaper. Good to see they didn't have to fake the red jerseys this time around.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

Nice find.
I'd use this as my wallpaper, but I just can't say goodbye to Collien Fernandes.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



speedythief said:


>


What is with that backround? I really, really don't like that at all.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



vigilante said:


> What is with that backround? I really, really don't like that at all.


Anybody who has done photography knows that the eye is drawn to the brightest part of the picture. In this case in between Charlie and Joey at about elbow height. I'm under the impression that the photographer here is just someone with a nice camera.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

got bored so I did this.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



Juzt_SicK03 said:


> got bored so I did this.


Niiiice.. IT'S MINE!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



vigilante said:


> Niiiice.. IT'S MINE!


*cough* rep *cough*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



Juzt_SicK03 said:


> *cough* rep *cough*


Come on now, you didn't even have to ask.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

Nice job on the background change.

Looks like Raptors.com is all about the images today.










He hasn't played a season in the NBA and he already looks rugged, lol.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

Anybody know where you can get the photoshoot pictures? NBA.com only has 7, and gettyimages.com doesn't have any.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



vigilante said:


> Anybody know where you can get the photoshoot pictures? NBA.com only has 7, and gettyimages.com doesn't have any.


Getty's are watermarked anyways. I think we have to wait for media day to get lots of nice shots.

BTW, anyone going to it on our (bbb.net's) behalf? The offer still stands. Read the thread at the top of the page for more info (the one that says HUGE opportunity).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



speedythief said:


> Getty's are watermarked anyways. I think we have to wait for media day to get lots of nice shots.
> 
> BTW, anyone going to it on our (bbb.net's) behalf? The offer still stands. Read the thread at the top of the page for more info (the one that says HUGE opportunity).


 i would love to go, but i still dont see how bbb could get someone there


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



madman said:


> i would love to go, but i still dont see how bbb could get someone there


Press pass. For home games, too.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



Turkish Delight said:


> Nice find.
> I'd use this as my wallpaper, but I just can't say goodbye to Collien Fernandes.


<!-- / message -->I understand completely.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

Nice Pics..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

I retract my earlier comment about them not faking the red jerseys. They still do. If you look at the NBA logo on Charlie's shoulder you can see the red part of it has meshed with the jersey, meaning that when they re-coloured the jersey they miffed that bit. I don't get why Raptors.com is so set on using the red jerseys that they have to make these fake photoshopped pics.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



speedythief said:


> I retract my earlier comment about them not faking the red jerseys. They still do. If you look at the NBA logo on Charlie's shoulder you can see the red part of it has meshed with the jersey, meaning that when they re-coloured the jersey they miffed that bit. I don't get why Raptors.com is so set on using the red jerseys that they have to make these fake photoshopped pics.


But that picture came from NBA.com/Getty Images. So it really was a red jersey, they just kind of screwed with the colour to make it brighter, I think.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*



vigilante said:


> But that picture came from NBA.com/Getty Images. So it really was a red jersey, they just kind of screwed with the colour to make it brighter, I think.


Yeah, they washed over it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*

















Lol, look at the pipes on Graham.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: CV31 Wallpaper (Raptors.com)*










_ROOKIE PHOTO SHOOT:
Jesse D. Garrabrant

"This seems to be everyone's favorite shot. I guess it's a combination of Charlie Villanueva's unique look and the pose. Charlie just seemed to go into a meditative state. He closed his eyes and just stayed still for about a minute. It turned out to be one of the best shots of the day."

Credit: Jesse D. Garrabrant
NBAE/Getty Images











ROOKIE PHOTO SHOOT:
Jesse D. Garrabrant

"Joey (Graham) didn't know what I meant exactly when I said 'Put the ball behind your back,' but I think it turned out pretty good."

Credit: Jesse D. Garrabrant
NBAE/Getty Images_


http://www.nba.com/gallery/jdg_050822_13.html


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*New CV31/Graham photos!*

Charlie Villanueva 
http://www.nba.com/gallery/jdg_050822_08.html 

Joey Graham 
http://www.nba.com/gallery/jdg_050822_02.html 

The Charlie one is very nice in the sense that he got the "double exposure" (new expression I figured out today on Realgm, and they say message boards are a waste of time :raised_ey ).

More:-

Oh, and one more picture of the Hulk, I mean Joey..:-

http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/joey_graham_pose_250.jpg

:eek8:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: New CV31/Graham photos!*



skip2 said:


> Charlie Villanueva
> http://www.nba.com/gallery/jdg_050822_08.html
> 
> Joey Graham
> ...


Beat you by six minutes on the top ones and several hours on the other. In fact, the Villanueva picture that couples with the Joey one from above has already been transformed into my avatar.

I guess that's why they call me...


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Lol, my bad man. I thought this thread was still alive about the 1st pics taken (which didn't turn out to be real pics at all). 6 mins isn't too bad, yes it is :brokenhea.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

skip2 said:


> Lol, my bad man. I thought this thread was still alive about the 1st pics taken (which didn't turn out to be real pics at all). 6 mins isn't too bad, yes it is :brokenhea.


Lol, the brokenheart emoticon. I was just kidding around.

Both of the nba.com pictures are interesting. I wish we had some like that of Bosh. There aren't enough Bosh pictures around.


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I know you were playing, I used that emosion for fun. Anyway, here's some more pics (hope these haven't been posted ).

CV31:-









And another VERY well done one for Graham:-










He has the Ben Wallace head-band on his muscles :eek8: . That's very well done, this photographer is skilled.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

You can find every picture on gettyimages.com


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> You can find every picture on gettyimages.com


Is there somewhere else that has all the pictures (like getty does) but without the watermarks?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Is there somewhere else that has all the pictures (like getty does) but without the watermarks?


Unfortunately, I don't think so.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

can anyone get me a nice Joey poster? college or even better in raptors jersey


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Found this one online.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/raptors/photogallery/2005_Raptors_Rookie_Photo_Shoo-149152-186.html


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I made a mock wallpaper from scratch to see if I could emulate their style (and practice at the same time). Here's the Joey Graham version of the aformentioned wallpaper.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It's a hack job, I know. I wouldn't post it except his hair makes him look Indian, which I thought was oddly funny.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

lol. nice man,
got bored so I made this.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ What'd you have to go and post that for? Now I regret posting my gradeschool photoshop job, lol. Nice work.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

speedythief said:


> It's a hack job, I know. I wouldn't post it except his hair makes him look Indian, which I thought was oddly funny.


LOL


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Coach Carter I mean "Mitchell"


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Coach Carter I mean "Mitchell"


:laugh: 

If i could resize that it would be my avatar


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Coach Carter I mean "Mitchell"


who da guy between rose and mo?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Coach Carter I mean "Mitchell"


who da guy between rose and mo?

btw i love these mock pics kepp em comin'!


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

is it just me or does anybody else notice that in all of charlie's pics he never smiles?

Cv = : |


----------

